# Second Dunedin Electric Car Talk



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

Warren posted a question in the Calling All Kiwis thread about the venue size for the second Dunedin EV talk.

My reply is repeated for this thread below:

The venue size is 300 people this time. We will be promoting it in the Star and DScene again. But, I just can't see more than 300 bodies turning up. All the same, I would probably turn up a bit early. We'll try and organise some EV related vids to keep folks entertained until the main act (Me).
We have some interest in doing a similar presentation in Invercargill in July and Christchurch in mid-August. So, if folks in either of those towns can let us know if there is interest, we try gauge the venue size again([email protected] <mailto[email protected]>).
And before anyone asks, the Dunedin EV talks aren't selling anything or backed by any sort of business. We bring our experience in doing our own conversions and you can bring your questions for us to try and answer. What you do with the information is up to you.


----------



## Peperziz (May 15, 2008)

Hi Jens. Will this pretty much be a repeat of the first one? I was at the first one and it was quite good IMO. I'm currently looking for a donor car and I've just moved into a house with a garage so I'm getting there. No doubt I'll have some questions for you and other converters later on in the process.


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi
Thanks for the positive feedback. The second talk will be essentially a repeat of the first talk. The question and answer session may provide some fresh interest, since I felt folks at the first talk were still letting it soak in. People who saw the first talk are welcome, but probably won't hear much new unless they ask me pointy questions.

I will have my ute parked outside and show people around the conversion that I did on it. It's still not registered, although it has passed it's main certification inspection. I have to wait for the original certifier to return from his holiday to get the certification plates. But, I'll take the risk of being pulled up to let people see it. Mike will also have his lithium Mini there for folks to look over again. My ute represents the low energy density approach and more modest cost, while the lithium Mini represents the light weight, high efficiency and higher cost end of the conversion spectrum.


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, the 2nd Dunedin EV Talk is done and dusted.

The EVent gathered over 200 people. I was glad we secured a bigger venue, it would have killed me to turn folks away again!

The questions were once again high quality and showed people were really thinking. Feels like there a momentum buliding around town. I look forward to see the EV conversion morphing into shape over the next year.

The press report is at
http://www.odt.co.nz/your-town/dunedin/11523/electric-cars-again-power-big-crowd

Next talk scheduled for early August in Invercargill (organised by SIT) and mid August in Christchurch. Hope to some of you then.

You can still order a copy of the DVD of the talk plus the presentation for $18 from Mike Laba ( [email protected] ).


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Jens, I was sent a newspaper clipping from my dad who lives in Akaroa, with Mike Laba mentioned in it. You got quite a mention too. They listed some basic specs of your and Mike's EV's and info about the initial EV Talk you held. It was a buzz reading an article in the paper about someone you know. I just wanted to say hats-off to you and your success in spreading the word on EV's and filling the lecture theater! Top effort mate!


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Gav

On the back of the press publicity from the second Dunedin EV talk, I was invited to be interviewed by Marcus Lush on RadioLive on the subject of electric utes. The audio podcast is on the following URL:

http://www.radiolive.co.nz/OnAirHosts/MarcusLush/AudioPodcast/tabid/181/Default.aspx

Look for "Utes running off battery power"

As you found yourself, there is an initial interest in newspapers and radio, but it tapers off eventually. Perhaps we need to think of some EV stunts to keep it in the media. Any volunteers?

We also made a surplus from the gold coin collection because of all of the people that turned up. Paid the venue hire invoice and donated the surplus of $75 to a local food bank.

We have confirmed the Invercargill EV talk:

_*So You Want to Make an Electric Car*_ (Southland)
1pm 9 August
Hansen Hall
Southern Institute of Technology
133 Tay Street
Invercargill

As well as discussing the e-powering of the car fleet of a rather flat city, we have some interest in changing Stewart Island's car fleet over to EVs. Wouldn't it be great to have one of this countries main island's transport completely converted to EV! They sound keen on the Island because they have a total of 13 km of roads, very high fuel costs and they are steadily moving their power supply over the renewables.


----------



## E_power (Jun 3, 2008)

Jens Rekker said:


> Thanks Gav
> 
> As you found yourself, there is an initial interest in newspapers and radio, but it tapers off eventually. Perhaps we need to think of some EV stunts to keep it in the media. Any volunteers?


How about motorsport? It's the way other types of vehicles raise their profile. I would be interested in a NZ version of http://www.nedra.com/



Jens Rekker said:


> We also made a surplus from the gold coin collection because of all of the people that turned up. Paid the venue hire invoice and donated the surplus of $75 to a local food bank.


An excellent cause but would surplus not be better put into NZEVA for other promotion and perhaps a NZ website, etc.



Jens Rekker said:


> As well as discussing the e-powering of the car fleet of a rather flat city, we have some interest in changing Stewart Island's car fleet over to EVs. Wouldn't it be great to have one of this countries main island's transport completely converted to EV! They sound keen on the Island because they have a total of 13 km of roads, very high fuel costs and they are steadily moving their power supply over the renewables.


How many seal going vehicles would be involved with only 13km of road? Would there not be a requirement for mostly off road vehicles on the island?

John


----------

